
MetaMask Extension Default Settings Broadcast ETH Addresses to Visited Websites - wslh
https://cointelegraph.com/news/metamask-browser-extension-default-settings-broadcast-eth-addresses-to-visited-websites
======
verdverm
It also sends more detailed information to Segment

